# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ماذا قال الشيخ الالباني رحمه الله عن احمد ديدات رحمه الله

## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

سؤال: بالنسبة عن الشيخ  عن أحمد ديدات بيقول البعض يعني وسألنا عن منهجه، وإن شاء الله طبعا يكون  من المناهج الطيبة الجيدة، فيقول بعض الناس، مش المهم المنهج، المهم أنه  مسلم ... ، فلو تُبَيِّن لنا هذا يا شيخ الله يجزيك الخير؟
الشيخ: احنا حقيقة نرجو أن يكون الشيخ أحمد هذا على المنهج السلفي
القديم، الذي يؤمن بالله ويعبده حق عبادته، لكن نحنُ بحاجة أن نتذكر  دائماً، أنه لا يلزم من مجرد إيمان الإنسان بوجود خالِق لهذا الكون أن يصبح  بذلك مؤمناً، لابد أن يتحقق هناك شرطان أساسيان:
الشرط الأول: أن يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله
والشرط الثاني: أن محمداً رسولُ الله
يعني الله واحد في ذاته، الله واحد في عبادته، يعني لا يُعبد معه غيره، الله واحد في صفاته،لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ (الشورى:11)
ونحن في الواقع بيهمنا أن هذا الشيخ أحمد -جزاه اللهُ خيراً- قائم بواجب  كبير، لكن هذا الواجب وهذا الجهاد إنما يفيدُه، إذا كان يؤمن بالله رباً  واحداً أي ذاتاً واحدةً، ومعبوداً واحداً، ليس المقصود بأنه معبود واحد  بمعنى أنه لا يصلي إلا له، لا، لو نادى الخَضْر في الضيق ما عبد الله وحده،  لأن النداء عباده، قال - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -: «الدعاء هو العبادة»،  فنحن نرجو أن يكون قد درس في بلاده التوحيد الصحيح، فيكون موحداً لله في  ذاته موحداً لله في عبادته موحداً لله -عز وجل- في صفاتِه، ثلاثة، حينذالك  يكون جهاده لعله نستطيع أن نقول، قام بواجب أخل به جميع المشايخ.
السائل: اللهً أكبر!
الشيخ: إيه والله، الله يجزيه الخير
السائل: الله يبارك فيك يا شيخنا، الله يبارك لنا في عمرك إن شاء الله.
" الهدى والنور" (222/ 17: 19: 00)
باختصار مني

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

أحمد ديدات بين القاديانية والإسلام 
تأليف : يوسف العاصي الطويل 
الناشر : مكتبة مدبولي - مصر 
رقم الطبعة : الأولى 
تاريخ الطبعة: 2002 
نوع التغليف: عادي ( ورقي ) 
عدد الأجزاء : 1 
عدد الصفحات : 455 
مقاس الكتاب : 17 × 24 سم 
السعر : 30.0 ريال سعودي ($8.00) 
التصنيف : / الجغرافيا والتاريخ / التراجم والأنساب ، الشارات والعلامات / التراجم 
نبذة عن الكتاب : 
يعالج الكتاب نشاط الأستاذ أحمد ديدات وأفكاره بالتحليل والنقد؛ بهدف الحكم على مذهبه ومنهجه في الدعوة الإسلامية.
وقد اعتنى المؤلف بالتمهيد لموضوع الكتاب ، فتعرض لمقدمات في الدعوة  والدعاة ، إضافة إلى تعرضه لموضوع التنصير ( التبشير ) في المنطقة العربية  والخليج العربي ، ليخلص بعد ذلك لقضية الكتاب وهي علاقة ديدات بالقاديانية ،  إضافة إلى موقفه من اليهود والصراع العربي الإسرائيلي .

قراءة علمية: 
ينقسم الكتاب إلى ثلاثة أبواب رئيسة، مُقَسَّمَة إلى عدة فصول، حاول المؤلف خلالها تغطية مناحي نشاط ديدات، حيث:
* عرض في الباب الأول لديدات في ميزان الدعاة، وقدم له في الفصل الأول  بمقدمة موجزة عن الدعوة إلى الله: أسُسها وأساليبها ومكانة المناظرة منها،  وتاريخ المناظرات في الإسلام وآفاتها وعيوبها ومكانتها في الدعوة  الإسلامية. ثم عالج في الفصل الثاني الداعية الإسلامي وأهم الصفات  الأخلاقية والثقافية التي يجب أن تتوفر فيه ليكون أهلا لتحمل أمانة  التبليغ، وحاول إيضاح مدى انطباقها على ديدات.

* وفي الباب الثاني: ألقى المؤلف الضَّوْء على التبشير في المنطقة العربية  والخليج العربي: ماضيه وحاضره ومستقبله؛ للتعرف على الأهداف التبشيرية التي  يسعى المبشرون إلى تحقيقها من هذه المناظرات، سواء الأهداف الدينية أو  السياسية التي تخدم دُولهم الاستعمارية والصهيونية العالمية.

* وفي الباب الثالث: ألقى الضَّوْء على القاديانية وما قِيل أن ديدات  يُرَوِّج لأفكارها من خلال كُتبه ونشاطاته المختلفة؛ فناقش الطرح الفكري  لديدات من كافة جَوانبه وعلاقته بالقاديانية، وألحق المؤلف بهذا الجزء موقف  ديدات من اليهود ودولة إسرائيل (!). وقام أيضًا بالتعليق على كتاب ديدات  «مسألة صلب المسيح بين الحقيقة والافتراء»، ووضح علاقته بوجهة نظر  القاديانية من مسألة صَلب المسيح. وعلق المؤلف أيضًا على كتاب «العرب  وإسرائيل: صراع أم تسوية؟» لديدات، وأبرز التناقضات –من وجهة نظره- التي  وقع فيها ديدات في هذا الشأن، وألحق بهذا التعليق خلاصة لهذا الكتاب  والأهداف التي يسعى إلى تحقيقها.

ثم ختم المؤلف كتابه بكلمة توجز ما تم التوصل إليه، وأضاف إليه ملاحق  متعددة كوثائق ومراجع للكتاب وضع بعضها بين صفحات الكتاب ووضع البقية في  نهاية الكتاب للاطلاع. وألحق بالكتاب تعليق على ما جاء فيه لأحمد زيادة.

وكانت أهم المآخذ التي أخذها المؤلف على ديدات:

1- جهله باللغة العربية وعدم حديثه بها، وهي شرط أساسي لكل من يريد الاطلاع على الدين الإسلامي أو يتحدث باسمه. (!)

2- عدم استطاعته الرد على الشبهات التي يثيرها المستشرقون؛ لجهله بمصادر  الثقافة الإسلامية من القرآن والسنة وكتب العقائد. ومن الأمثلة على ذلك :

أ- لم يُشِر في رده على "تفاخر سواجارت" بمعجزة رسولنا (صلى الله عليه  وسلم) ومحاولاته العديدة التقليل من قيمته (صلى الله عليه وسلم) إلا بقوله:  "إن المسيح الدجال يمكن أن يأتي بالمعجزات، وإن النبي الكاذب يفعل ذلك".

ب- عندما سأله أحد حاضري المناظرة عن مدى حقيقة أن الناس يتم شفاؤهم باسم  المسيح رد عليه ديدات بقوله: ليس لديَّ أي تردد في قبول هذه الظاهرة؛ لأن  ذلك يتم في الهندوسية والإسلام والديانات الأخرى".

ج- راهن "سواجارت" على قراءة سفر حزقيال، والمعروف أن الرهان محرَّم في الإسلام؛ لأنه نوع من أنواع القِمَار.

د- لم يرد على قول سواجارت: "إن المصاحف الأصلية أُحرقت في عهد عثمان".  وعندما سأله أحد الحاضرين عن ذلك ترك الموضوع الأصلي للسؤال وأخذ يصحح  لسواجارت ويعلمه كيف يلفظ (عمر وعثمان) بطريقة صحيحة.

3- وقوعه في أخطاء علمية متعلقة بالتوراة والإنجيل التي زعم التخصص فيها، مثل :

أ- قوله في مناظرة "سواجارت": "إن المرأة التي طلبت من عيسى أن يعالج ابنها  امرأة يونانية"، والصواب: كنعانية. واليهود يعجبهم هذا ويسعون إليه  بالإشارة إلى أن الفلسطينيين من أصل يوناني وليس عربي كنعاني، ولذلك فإن  هذه الأرض ليست أرضهم.

ب- قوله بأن بولس حواريّ.

4- لا تتوفر فيه الصفات الأخلاقية الواجب توافرها في الداعية المسلم.

5- دعوته أكثر من مرة إلى قراءة الإنجيل؛ بحجة الرد على أهل الكتاب، ودراسته وتلاميذه للإنجيل بعمق قبل دراستهم للإسلام دراسة كافية.

6- علاقة ديدات بالقاديانية، ويتمثل ذلك في :

أ- اتباعه أسلوب المناظرات وعرضه لوجهة نظر القاديانية حول عيسى (عليه السلام).

ب- نشر بعض الكتب وترجمات للقرآن تروج للأفكار القاديانية، ضمن إصدارات المركز الدولي للدعوة الإسلامية الذي كان يرأسه؛ منها :

1- ترجمة القرآن لمحمد علي القادياني.

2- ترجمة القرآن القاديانية للإمام بكر.

3- ترجمة محمد أسد للقرآن.

4- المسيح في الجنة على الأرض.

7- دفاعه عن اليهود، وتهميشه للصراع العربي الإسرائيلي، وقوله إن نقاط  الخلاف بيننا وبين اليهود أقل من نقاط الخلاف بيننا وبين المسيحيين، وأن  الصراع بين اليهود والمسلمين ليس صراعًا دينيًّا وإنما هو خلافٌ على قطعة  أرض.

التقويم : 
لقد برع ديدات في مناظرة القساوسة ودعاة المسيحية، وهذا هو الفن الذي يتقنه  بخبرته الطويلة بالكتاب المقدس عندهم وطول نظره فيه، وهو ما يمكن أن  نستفيده منه، إلا أنه على الجانب الآخر لم يكن لديه من العلوم الشرعية  والثقافة الإسلامية ما يمكنه من الرد على الشبهات التي يثيرها القساوسة ضد  الإسلام، ولعل هذه هي النكتة التي أُتي منها ديدات وهي الجهل.
كذلك لا نستطيع أن نساوي بين مقصد ديدات ومقصد غلام أحمد القادياني وغيره  من كبار القاديانية، كما لا يمكن أن نساوي بين مقاصد القاديانيين أنفسهم،  ولو سلمنا جدلا موافقته لبعض آراء القاديانية وطباعته لبعض كتبهم - إذا  سلمنا للمؤلف أن جميع الكتب التي ذكرها هي قاديانية وإلا فنحن لانسلم بأن  ترجمة محمد أسد كذلك وإن وافقهم في شيء من أفكارهم - ضمن إصدارات المركز  الذي يشرف عليه (حسب ما ذكره المؤلف)؛ فلعل السبب هو جهله بحقيقة مذهبهم؛  يدعم هذا أن ديدات عندما اتُهم بالانتماء للقاديانية أنكر ذلك, وأكد أنه  يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدًا رسول الله، وهو ما ذكره المؤلف نفسه،  وهذا يجعلنا نؤكد على حقائق ثلاثة :
الأولى: أن الطرح الفكري لديدات لم يكن متفقًا تمامًا مع الطرح الفكري  للقاديانية ربيبة الاستعمار الإنجليزي في الهند، فهو لا يقول بعقيدتهم في  الله -تعالى- ولا في ختم النبوة، ولا يقول بتحريم الجهاد وتكفير المسلمين  وترك الصلاة خلفهم، ولا يطعن في النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) وصحابته ولا  يتطاول على الأنبياء.
الثانية: إن ما يقال في مقام المناظرة لا يكون مذهبًا لصاحبه؛ لأنه يمكن أن يقال على سبيل الإلزام للخصم.
الثالثة: من غير المتوقع أن يستوفي المُنَاظِر الرد - في وقت المناظرة خاصة  إن ضاق - على كافة الشبهات المثارة، ولا يمكن اتهامه بالإقرار بها في هذا  المقام خاصة وقد قال الأصوليون: " لا ينسب لساكت قول".
هذا وقد أفضى ديدات إلى ما قدم؛ فلنا أن نستفيد من خير ما تركه ونترك أمره  إلى الله -تعالى-، وكفاه فخرا أنه بَثَّ في المسلمين رُوح مواجهة الخصوم في  الاعتقاد بالحجة، وتحدى كبار رموز النصرانية بكل ثقة واعتزاز بالحق. 
الملاحظات : 
- إنكار المؤلف لقراءة العهد القديم والجديد لأنها محرفة، لعل هذا قاصِرٌ على غير المتخصصين. 

-------------------------------
ثمرات المطابع .

----------


## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

التقويم : 
لقد برع ديدات في مناظرة القساوسة ودعاة المسيحية، وهذا هو الفن الذي يتقنه   بخبرته الطويلة بالكتاب المقدس عندهم وطول نظره فيه، وهو ما يمكن أن   نستفيده منه
هذه شرح لكلام الشيخ الالباني 

ونحن في  الواقع بيهمنا أن هذا الشيخ أحمد -جزاه اللهُ خيراً- قائم بواجب  كبير، لكن  هذا الواجب وهذا الجهاد إنما يفيدُه، إذا كان يؤمن بالله رباً  واحداً أي  ذاتاً واحدةً، ومعبوداً واحداً، ليس المقصود بأنه معبود واحد  بمعنى أنه لا  يصلي إلا له، لا، لو نادى الخَضْر في الضيق ما عبد الله وحده،  لأن النداء  عباده، قال - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -: «الدعاء هو العبادة»،   فنحن نرجو أن يكون قد درس في بلاده التوحيد الصحيح، فيكون موحداً لله في   ذاته موحداً لله في عبادته موحداً لله -عز وجل- في صفاتِه، ثلاثة، حينذالك   يكون جهاده لعله نستطيع أن نقول، قام بواجب أخل به جميع المشايخ.
السائل: اللهً أكبر!
الشيخ: إيه والله، الله يجزيه الخير
السائل: الله يبارك فيك يا شيخنا، الله يبارك لنا في عمرك إن شاء الله.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

نسأل الله تعالى له الرحمة

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ينظر هنا : الشيخ ابن عثيمين معجب بالشيخ ديدات
http://www.ebnmaryam.com/vb/t17886.html

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جاء في كتاب ((الصحوة الإسلامية ضوابط و توجيهات)) للعلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله (160، 161):
((هل يجوز عقد المناظرات بين الأديان, وذلك مثل ماحدث بين الداعية أحمد ديدات والقس النصراني؟
فأجاب العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:
المناظرة بين المسلمين والكفار واجبة إذا دعت الحاجة اليها, قال الله تعالى آمرًا نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم بذلك: {قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى كَلِمَةٍ سَوَاءٍ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ أَلَّا نَعْبُدَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ وَلَا نُشْرِكَ بِهِ شَيْئًا وَلَا يَتَّخِذَ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضًا أَرْبَابًا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَقُولُوا اشْهَدُوا بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ} [آل عمران: 64].
وما قصة مناظرة إبراهيم عليه السلام للملك الذي حاجه في ربه بخفيه، وما مُحاجة إبراهيم عليه السلام لقومه بمجهولة لنا, فإبراهيم حاج قومه كما ذكره الله تعالى؛ حاجهم حين قال: {فَلَمَّا جَنَّ عَلَيْهِ اللَّيْلُ رَأَى كَوْكَبًا قَالَ هَذَا رَبِّي فَلَمَّا أَفَلَ قَالَ لَا أُحِبُّ الْآفِلِينَ فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْقَمَرَ بَازِغًا قَالَ هَذَا رَبِّي فَلَمَّا أَفَلَ قَالَ لَئِنْ لَمْ يَهْدِنِي رَبِّي لَأَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الضَّالِّينَ فَلَمَّا رَأَى الشَّمْسَ بَازِغَةً قَالَ هَذَا رَبِّي هَذَا أَكْبَرُ فَلَمَّا أَفَلَتْ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِمَّا تُشْرِكُونَ إِنِّي وَجَّهْتُ وَجْهِيَ لِلَّذِي فَطَرَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ حَنِيفًا وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ} [الأنعام: 76- 79].
ولكن يجب أن يكون هذا المناظر على علم بالإسلام وعلى علم بالدين الذي عليه الخصم ليتمكن من إفحام خصمه؛ لأن المجادل يحتاج الى أمرين:
أحدهما: إثبات دليل قوله.
والثاني: إبطال دليل خصمه.
ولا سبيل إلى ذلك إلا بمعرفة ما هو عليه وما عليه خصمه؛ ليتمكن من دحض حجته، و ليبشر دعاة الإسلام أن حجج أهل الباطل داحضة, وأن باطلهم هالك؛ كما قال تعالى: {وَالَّذِينَ يُحَاجُّونَ فِي اللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا اسْتُجِيبَ لَهُ حُجَّتُهُمْ دَاحِضَةٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَعَلَيْهِمْ غَضَبٌ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ} [الشورى: 16]، وقال تعالى: {بَلْ نَقْذِفُ بِالْحَقِّ عَلَى الْبَاطِلِ فَيَدْمَغُهُ فَإِذَا هُوَ زَاهِقٌ وَلَكُمُ الْوَيْلُ مِمَّا تَصِفُونَ} [الأنبياء: 18]. 
وأنا شاهدت جانبًا من المناظرة التي وقعت بين الداعية الإسلامي أحمد ديدات، وأعجبني، وبلغني أنه في النهاية ألقم ذلك القس حجرًا، وأنه انقطع عن مناظرته وظهر عجزه والحمدلله))اهـ.

----------


## سعد الدين الصبان

الداعيه احمد ديدات رحمه الله اصاب كثيرا ولا غبار على اسلوبه لتوصيل التوحيد لغير الموحدين .

----------

